# Quarantine a plant?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I hate buying plants online, I always try and get what I can local.

I recently found a local farm was growing duckweed outside for their ducks! I asked for some, and they happily obliged. I got home and saw a TON of microorganisms in the water, so I dumped the water, rinsed the plant, and added it to fresh water. I've been doing this for a few days, and I'm hoping that I won't add any outdoor microorganisms to my betta/frog/cory tank. I don't SEE anything in the water right now, (it was super obvious before), am I doing this right? How often should I do this before it's safe to add to a tank?
Also, will duckweed get caught in my filter and be obnoxious? I just love the look of it too much. 

Thanks!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Duckweed is like herpes - once you get it you never get rid of it 

it will get into your filter unless you put something around the intake or water flow to keep it from getting sucked to it.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL Peachii, did you just compare a plant to an STD?


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

duckweed will probably get caught in your filter, haha. i think most people just try to keep it down to a manageable level to minimize the problem, or you can put a floating plastic ring of some kind around your filter to try and keep it clear. if you're trying to get rid of microorganisms, what i've seen recommended is adding alum to the water, either a few tsp/gallon left to soak for several days or 2-3 tablespoons/gallon for 2-3 hours (alum is obviously not good for fish either, so you would have to wash them off well before adding to the tank). if you want to just leave it in quarantine, i've seen recommendations anywhere from 2 weeks in tap water to 4 weeks! longer is probably safer, if tougher on plants. so far it sounds like you're doing fine!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Do a bleach dip on them, youll see all the worms and other stuff fall to the bottom.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

bleach dip? Pure bleach, or is there a bleach:water ratio I need to do? How quick?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

1 part bleach to 19 parts water. I soak mine for a minute or less, if you leave it in too long then the leaves will turn white. 

have a bucket of water or container of water on the side and declorhinate it with prime (or whatever water conditioner you have) 3x or 4X the recommended dosage. 

take the plants out of the bleach dip and transfer it to the dechlorinated water and let sit. I usually let it sit for an hour.

duckweed is hardy, they wont get affected by the bleach dip. if your concerned try a little at first. 

oh yeah use clear containers youll actually see all those worms let go of the plant and sink to the bottom.

cheers


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't know Duckweed grew roots that long.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I got some for free from a nursery that was selling water plants. I have seen snails in it. It also had long roots but they dropped off. It's still in quarantine. I have it in a clear food storage container in a window. Might try a little bleach dip also.


----------

